# Stuck In Park! Help



## Rob "G" (Jan 13, 2005)

Team Nissan! I have a 1996 Nissan Altima GXE. I have just started to have a problem shifting my car into gear. After I start the car, put my foot on the brake, I try to push in the shift lock release button on the gear shift and it won't go in. Some one told me there was a celinoid or switch located down under the console. I have three questions. What is the part called, am I on the right track to finding where it is located on the vehicle, and is it difficult to replace. 

So far I think it may be called the Park/Neutral Safety Switch but I am not sure. The dealer says it is a long rectangular switch about 5 inches long, but pictures of parts I have been looking up do not look the way they describe it.
would like to do this one myself. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Welcome to NF! Well i'm not sure what that switch is called or where it's located, but you can turn the key right before the on position and shift the car into neutral then start it, and from there you can shift into drive and go. Just a temporary solution until you can get the car fixed.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The solenoid is part of the Shift Lock system. The solenoid is located under the console and the gear position indicator. It has a 2-pin connector and should be attached to the shifter with a single retaining screw.
To test it apply battery voltage to the solenoid through terminal 5 (red wire) of the A/T device connector and terminal 1 (blue wire) of the shift lock solenoid connector. If the solenoid doesn't have an audible click then it is bad.

Troy


----------



## altima2.4 (Jan 13, 2005)

before you got it stuck in park did your transmition lag at all when shifting into gears. was there anysort of jerk after shifting at anytime?


----------



## tcam0678 (Sep 18, 2004)

G,
I would caution you about removing the console. The airbag mechanism is underneath it and tampering with it may deploy the airbag inadvertently. If you decide to remove the console anyway, you will notice a long yellow cable running the length of the console. At the back end there is the airbag module. DO NOT HIT IT or TAMPER WITH IT. This can be hazardous to you.
Most people recommend disconnecting the battery to avoid deployment.

Now to your shift lock problem. I would recommend you check your fuses first. There is a "Shift-Lock" fuse (10A). If it is burnt, that may be your problem. Also, try pushing a little harder on the brake pedal. There might be a problem with the shift-lock sensor switch on the back of the pedal. Finally, try manipulating the the button on the shifter. If it works, you may have a problem with the shifter. My message is, "avoid removing the console before you are sure that you have checked everything else, because it's not a pleasant sight."

Good luck..

TCAM0678


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

altima2.4 said:


> before you got it stuck in park did your transmition lag at all when shifting into gears. was there anysort of jerk after shifting at anytime?


He could still push the button on the shifter _in_, in any case.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

tcam0678 said:


> G,
> I would caution you about removing the console. The airbag mechanism is underneath it and tampering with it may deploy the airbag inadvertently. If you decide to remove the console anyway, you will notice a long yellow cable running the length of the console. At the back end there is the airbag module. DO NOT HIT IT or TAMPER WITH IT. This can be hazardous to you.
> Most people recommend disconnecting the battery to avoid deployment.


Generally disconnecting the battery is considered a worthless precaution, the airbag can still deploy via static electricity and as such static electricity cannot drain back to the battery if it is disconnected..... Your best bet when working around airbags is to wear a personal ground wire.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Definitely check fuse no. 26 10A fuse lower left of the interior fuse panel first before tearing into the console.
Also removing the console is not a something to be reactionary about. I can guarantee that it is nearly impossible to deploy the airbag(s) by working in the console area. I only take precautions when working on the steering wheel, the column, or the passenger side airbag. If the restraint system is a concern then to disarm it you remove the negative and positive battery cable then wait ten to fifteen minutes for the power supply to deplete itself. Then the system is totally disarmed.

Troy


----------



## artyspartan (Oct 22, 2015)

I have a 1998 Nissan frontier pickup, column shift. For some reason it will not move from the park position when cold temperatures are present. There is no audible click when hitting the brake pedal and the brake does not have to be pressed to move the shifter. ANY ADVICE?


----------

